# Broken in, literally



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i recently made a small master sniper based on bill hays slingshot. i had it all made and ready to finish it off, then it happened, it broke ! i just got done doing some test shots with it and then my mother came along, picked it up, the pouch snagged on something, slipped from her grip and went flying straight down to the ground! well anyways heres a before the break photo, the break and after the fix. it was no real heart break to me, i was intending on only using light tubes with it anyways, a pocket plinker of sorts.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Dude I would have been so piśsed.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Well...that's a bummer, man. But I'm glad to see it pinned and on the mend. You play safe out there now.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sucks brother,glad you fixed it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That one is not meant to be a board cut. That is the weak stress spot in the grain. Make one with a 1/4 inch Baltic birch ply core or straight Baltic birch .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> That one is not meant to be a board cut. That is the weak stress spot in the grain. Make one with a 1/4 inch Baltic birch ply core or straight Baltic birch .


i know, but as i said, just a plinker for light tubes. purposely done to curb the wanting to go stronger. that reminds me, i need to buy some more birch ply and i forgot i ran out of light tubes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let me get this straight:
To encourage yourself not to use heavier tubes you built a slingshot that would break off and smash you in the face if you did?
That's serious dedication to plinker tubes!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> Let me get this straight:
> To encourage yourself not to use heavier tubes you built a slingshot that would break off and smash you in the face if you did?
> That's serious dedication to plinker tubes!


i know it sounds very . . . derp. but i got the small diameter tubes on it. very light pull. its safe, i tried breaking it already. (hmm, maybe my mother is just stronger than me?)


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

... Leave no fork behind.... :iagree:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

She saved your face.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> She saved your face.



View attachment 73697


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's why I stick to plywood and naturals.

that was a fine lookin' shooter, too


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is the Universe lookin' out for ya' .


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

How tall is your mom.. I have had boardcuts take fork hits without any issue. This one hits the ground and breaks?? I was curious what wood did you use?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> How tall is your mom.. I have had boardcuts take fork hits without any issue. This one hits the ground and breaks?? I was curious what wood did you use?


LoL. Come on now Bobby, I have seen you break more forks than dent them. :stickpoke:

This design just wasn't meant to be a straight up board cut. Stressing the grain in all the wrong places.

It's a shame Imp, you did a real nice job on that, good deal with the pinning.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> How tall is your mom.. I have had boardcuts take fork hits without any issue. This one hits the ground and breaks?? I was curious what wood did you use?


shes a tiny person. it basically caught on something, and it slingshotted itself out of her hand and straight to the ground. so basically, the slingshot became the ammo. also, theres no way im going to be mad at my mother, she used to be a boxer.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Dang that sucks nice job anyway.


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Still looks good but that beer is horrible


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

New dog old tricks said:


> ... but that beer is horrible


 :aahhhh: them be some fighting words


----------

